# La storia del Calcio di Milan World



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Qui trovate tutti gli articoli storici finora aperti.

1) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-mitropa-cup-vt16844.html
2) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-wunderteam-vt16989.html
3) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-grande-bologna-vt17110.html
4) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-coppa-latina-e-le-origini-della-champions-league-vt17321.html
5) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-inghilterra-ungheria-3-6-a-vt17453.html
6) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-laranycsapat-vt17723.html
7) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-honved-50-a-vt17934.html
8) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-grande-torino-vt18025.html
9) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-bela-guttmann-vt18298.html
10) [Storia] http://www.milanworld.net/nereo-rocco-vt4680.html
11) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-mago-helenio-herrera-vt18533.html
12) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-ernst-happel-parte-i-vt19894.html
13) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-ernst-happel-parte-ii-vt19935.html#post513924
14) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-franz-beckenbauer-e-la-scuola-tedesca-anni-70-a-vt20142.html
15) http://www.milanworld.net/storia-fr...esca-anni-70-parte-ii-vt20164.html#post519228
16)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-saint-etienne-70-parte-i-vt21347.html
17)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-saint-etienne-70-parte-ii-vt21348.html
18)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-liverpool-di-bill-shankly-parte-i-vt32053.html#post824519
19)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-liverpool-di-bill-shankly-parte-ii-vt32084.html
20)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-brian-clough-e-il-nottingham-forest-vt32389.html#post836397
21)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-blocco-juventus-parte-i-vt32480.html#post838358
22)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-blocco-juventus-parte-ii-vt32502.html
23)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-il-blocco-juventus-parte-iii-vt32519.html#post839130
24)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-rivoluzione-di-sacchi-parte-i-vt32752.html#post845586
25)http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-rivoluzione-di-sacchi-parte-ii-vt32766.html


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2014)

Ottima idea creare un topic raccoglitore.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2014)

Così abbiamo WikiSplendidi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2014)

Finalmente l'hai creato...era meglio in Fantazona cmq


----------

